#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Hallo und Bitte um weitere Erklärung meines Befundes >

## mro

Hallo allo zusammen, 
ich bin durch Google auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden, da ich die Erklärungen meines Arztes zum Befund der Röntgenaufnahmen nicht wirklich verstanden habe. Einiges habe ich so im Netz gefunden, aber richtig verstehen tue ich es nicht. 
Hier der Befund:
Verdacht auf teillumbalisierten S1 rechts. Wirbelkörper normal hoch. Höhenminderung des Banscheibenfaches L5/S1. Hypoplastische Deckplatte S1 sowie geringe Dorsalverschiebung L5 gegenüber S1 Grad I nach Meyerding. Spondylarthrose L5/S1. Initiale ISG-Arthrose bds. Keine Fraktur oder Luxation. Steilstellung. Kein Baastrup-Phänomen. Ggf. ergänzendes MRT zur Klärung des spinalen und foraminalen Raumverhältnisse und zum Ausschluss eines zusätzlichen NPP. 
Zu mir: Ich bin 39 Jahre und hatte in den letzten Jahren angefangen von minutenlangen Schmerzen (1x-2x im Jahr) im Rücken bis zum letzten WE, wo ich mich von Samstag Mittag bis Sonntag Abend so recht und schlecht bewegt habe. Selbst nach kurzen Sitzen brauchte ich einige Minuten Gehen, damit ich wieder aufrecht stehen konnte. Sonntag Abend bin ich dann auf allen vieren ins Bett (dann eine Schmerztablette) und am Montag dann zum Arzt wo dann der Befund herauskam.
Der Schmerz ist insofern vorhanden, das ich leichte Dauerschmerzen verspüre, die mich aber nicht weiter beeinträchtigen, bis jetzt zumindest. 
Ich habe dann einen Termin beim Orthopäden im September.  
Falls es im Befund nicht drinsteht, ich habe von Geburt an irgendwas, was schief steht im Rücken, ich habs vergessen was es war. 
Wenn mir einer meinen Befund "übersetzen" könnte für Normalsterbliche wäre ich euch dankbar. 
Mit besten Grüßen Marko

----------


## unglücksrabe

die dorsalverschiebung ist ein wirbelgleiten. wird in glaub 3 oder 4 grade eingeteilt. grad 1 ist hierbei die schwächere form.
den rest kann ich dir nicht übersetzen. 
liebe grüße
sarah

----------


## Christiane

Haloo Marko 
Dein Kreuzbein ist auf der rechten Seite etwas nach vorn gekippt, steht also verdreht. Der Zwischenwirbelraum (= Bandscheibenfach) zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel und Kreuzbein ist verschmälert. Der 5. Lendenwirbel ist ein Gleitwirbel nach hinten, aber kein dramatischer Befund. In diesem Gebiet zeigen sich auch degenerative Veränderungen der Wirbelgelenke. Beginnende Arthrose der Gelenkfugen ziwschen Kreuzbein und Becken beidseitig. Keine Brüche oder Ausrenkung der Gelenke. Die Nachvornwölbung der Lendenwirbelsäle (Lordose) fehlt (Flachrücken).  
"ich habe von Geburt an irgendwas, was schief steht im Rücken" Ist die Wirbelsäule vielleicht zur Seite hin verbogen? Das nennt man Skoliose. Das ist aber mit Krankengymnastik gut in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## mro

Hallo Sarah, Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 
An Christiane: Dann ist anscheinend alles halb so wild (ok, sonst hätte meine Ärztin sicher Alarm geschlagen)?
Bzgl. des schief stehenden Rückens: Der damalige Orthopäde hatte festgestellt, das ich leicht schief stehe.
Ich werde mal mit dem Orthopäden im September reden, ev. bekomme ich ja Krankengymnastik verschrieben, zumindest einige Termine. 
Vielen Dank bis hierhin. 
Beste Grüße aus Schwerin Marko

----------

